# Looking For a Story



## Twigzybird (Jun 8, 2013)

I need help finding a story I read a couple years back. It was about a young woman who worked in a lab. She had been working on an experimental butter. She ends up becoming addicted to it and fattens up rather quickly. I can't for the life of me remember what it's called or where to find it. Does it sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## nemo666nemo (Jun 9, 2013)

that sounds like "bellybutter" by "mcfred" (spelling mistakes are likely). I have no idea where to find these though


----------



## plokifa (Jun 9, 2013)

I found Belly Butter over here. It sounds close to what you are talking about.


----------

